# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Apa yang diharapkan dari koi dealer

## ice

Dear koi lovers......

Menarik sekali akhir akhir ini dengan semakin menjamurnya New koi Dealer ...apa sih yang sebenarnya kita harapkan dari dealer dealer koi....boleh kita share ga keinginan kita terhadap dealer dealer koi yang ada....moga2 para dealer yg menyimak thread ini bisa memanage ekspetasi para koi lovers...silahkan bagi yang ingin menyampaikan pendapatnya

----------


## AriefSyarifudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Om Doni, boleh pm ke saya nama dealer yg dulu pernah mengecewakan Om Doni? Tenang Om, saya pure hobiist hehe,.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

setahu saya ikan saya dari jepang diambil pihak karantina dan ga pernah dikembalikan
setahu saya pernah mereka mendeteksi ada "sesuatu" berdasarkan uji lab (yang menurut  referensi om iwanpktb asal2an) dan memaksa untuk membuka tutup insang ikan baru saya ... setelah tes fisik , saya 2 hari dapat surat pelepasan ....

kalo kita ada mosi tidak percaya sama balai karantina kita sendiri ya gimana atuh ... jangan minta support dari dealer menjamin bebas KHV donk ,... soalnya pegangan kita di indo adalah sampai saat ini adalah balai karantina 

teorinya adalah ikan yang diuji kedua kalinya ketika ditemukan positif KHV ... berasal dari kolam yang sama

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

